# usb_modeswitch

## Adel Ahmed

I have a :

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:1024 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM 

I was following https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB_mobile_broadband_modem

to configure this device, the drivers are build as modules not into the kernel

I'm going through the second step trying to switch modes, here's /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf:

DefaultVendor= 0x19d2

DefaultProduct= 0x1024

TargetVendor= 0x19d2

argetProduct= not set

TargetProductList=0001,0002,0015,0016,0017,0031,0037,0052,0055,0063

TargetClass= not set

DetachStorageOnly=0

HuaweiMode=0

SierraMode=0

SonyMode=0

GCTMode=0

MessageEndpoint= not set

MessageContent="55534243123456782000000080000c85010101180101010101000000000000"

NeedResponse=0

ResponseEndpoint= not set

Interface=0x00

DisableMBIMGlobal=1

when I try to run usb_modeswitch:

g50-80 ~ # usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf

Look for target devices ...

Error: entry in product ID list has wrong length: 0063 . Ignored

 No devices in target mode or class found

Look for default devices ...

   product ID matched

 Found devices in default mode (1)

Access device 002 on bus 001

Current configuration number is 1

Use interface number 0

Error: message endpoint not given or found. Abort

and there are no ttyUSB devices

 g50-80 ~ # ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*

ls: cannot access /dev/ttyUSB*: No such file or directory

I want to be able to connect using this USB modem.

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

It looks like you are on the right track.  My 3G modem appears as three devices at the same time, so I don't use usb_modeswitch. 

This post says a few words about usb_modeswitch.conf

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've tried following directions in that post and Im getting the same error

it seems I have to configure the message endpoint correctly

lsusb shows the endpoint as :

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

which I had configured but no dice

----------

## Adel Ahmed

here's my latest config:

DefaultVendor= 0x19d2

DefaultProduct= 0x1024

TargetVendor= 0x19d2

TargetProduct=0x1022

TargetClass= not set

DetachStorageOnly=0

HuaweiMode=0

SierraMode=0

SonyMode=0

GCTMode=0

MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"

NeedResponse=0

MessageEndpoint=0×81

ResponseEndpoint=0x01

Interface=0x00

g50-80 usb_modeswitch # usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf

Look for target devices ...

 No devices in target mode or class found

Look for default devices ...

   product ID matched

 Found devices in default mode (1)

Access device 007 on bus 001

Current configuration number is 1

Use interface number 0

Error: message endpoint not given or found. Abort

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

still stuck  :Sad: 

----------

